# How can I cure a deer hide?



## thill

I want to display a deer hide in my garage from a recent kill. How do I "cure" (for a lack of a better term) the hide so I can do so and it will keep for years and years?


----------



## chris_kreiner

There are a couple steps, first you must remove all the meat, salt dry and send to a tannery. This is the best way to go for a hide. I wouldn't keep it in the garage though. That is a tough enviroment for a hide to take.


----------



## Paul Thompson

If you want it for years and years, do as Chris has said, remove the fat and meat, cover the skin side with plenty of salt to wick out all bodily juices, then send it off to a tanner. Any other way of "curring" is inferior and will not last. The garage is no place for any fur, even if tanned.
If you insist and want it in your garage, just lace it to a square frame, and air dry it, and put up with the smell and bugs.


----------

